# Night sights for P226



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

My late-1980's model P226 came without night sights (instead it has the standard dot-and-bar sights), and I would like to rectify this. I have trouble with acquiring a sight picture with this system, even though I have repainted the front sight (the paint was faded and disintegrating, and the back sight is yellowed from what was probably years in a gun shop with a chain smoking owner; I may not even be 25 yet, but my eyes are already worse than what most people will have the misfortune of experiencing in their entire lifetime), so I would like to switch to iron sights that use the three-dot system. My main requirement is that my choices have tritium vials, but tI am open to suggestions if you have additional features to add, such as fiberoptic tubes or the like (one of the guys who works at the local gun shop suggested the same Tru-Glo fiberoptic night sights that he had on his Glock). What works for you?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you have eye sight issues I'd suggest some of the following:

1: Big Dot XS Sights
2: Heinie sights with the wider .156" notch combined with the fiber optic front sight.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Options are available now that weren't when I bought my very first (P226) in Germany in 1991.

Trijicon - 3 Dot configuration though the white painted dot portions are smaller diameter than the Meprolight version

Meprolight - As stated, the white painted area is larger diameter than the Trijicon version (Meprolight is the current vendor for SiG Sauer OEM "SiGLite" Night Sights)

TruGlo - Great during daylight or when there is ambient lighting

TruGlo TFO - Best of both world as it has the Fiber Optic tubes that pick up ambient lighting as well as Tritium vials to illuminate when there is little to no ambient lighting.

I switched out the Trijicons for Meps on my P226 after about 5 years, they were noticably dim. Current production improvements by most vendors make "dimming" less of a problem than it once was but they will all dim some over the course of time. That was over 10 years ago and they are still working fine.

I installed TruGlo TFO's on my carry P228 about 5 years ago. THough I have not had any problems with mine, some people have reported dissatisfaction with the FO tubes falling out or breaking. I'm not saying they are without problems nor am I stating what level of use/abuse they can or cannot tollerate. I am just saying I am very satisfied with them and have not personally encountered the problems reported by some other owners.

I have read that TruGlo has also upped their customer service to try and make things right with those that have had problems as well as re-evaluated their design and production process and materials to see if they can make a more durable product. I have no first hand knowledge of what TruGlo has or hasn't actually done nor do I have any association with the company. I'm just passing along information I have come across on forums like this one as well as my personal experiences.

There are other vendors that produce "Night Sights" that utilize Tritium as their illumination resource. Do some homework as there are color options now as well as presentation options (size of the dots and or dot + post configutations and such. Determining what will work best for you is an individual decision. Best if you get as much information as you can so that an adequate "informed decision" can be made.

Good Luck.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the quick and informative responses, guys. I have a little while before I purchase (gonna be a couple of weeks; gotta wait for that next paycheck), so I have a while longer to make up my mind, but right now I'm leaning toward the Truglo TFO's, but the gunsmith that I spoke with to get a price for the installation mentioned a not-too-bad price for the Meprolights, so those are still on the table.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Another option*

Another possible option is if you have a tactical light you can easily get by without night sights. I do a lot of night shooting and with a tac light you get a perfect sight picture on a target. ( Sight Silhouette ). I find it works just as well on both my handguns, the one with Straight Eights, and the one with regular sights. When I light up the target the sight profile is just as clear and fast on both weapons, with or without night sights.

Of course arguments ensue.. (what if you don't have a tactical light with you and such?...Etc.) and I agree, there is a benefit in having a permanently attached device, but at night my bedside friend always has it's tactical light on it, ready to defend and illuminate any situation, and the gun I prefer is my non Tritium endowed weapon. Just food for thought that there are other options at your disposal and in the shooters arsenal.

If you do get aftermarket Night sights, I can personally attest to Heinie's. They are one of the brightest sets and are great during the day time. Also their Straight Eights are just like stock Sig sights, so if your used to and like the two dot system there is an easy transition.

*Best of luck to you...post back with news of whatever you purchased for us curious folk, giving your personal assessment of the product and performance so others can gain knowledge. *


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I added Meprolight night sights to mine about a year ago.

It makes all the difference in the world to me.

:smt1099


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

My current plan is to try the cheapest solution first (the stickers), then if I still decide that new sights are warranted, I'm going with the Meprolights (I've seen the sticker-sights for under $20, and the gunsmith that I consulted will put the Meps on for $138, or I can find them myself and have them installed for $25 in labor). This might turn into an experiment to see how long the adhesive on the stickers will last, assuming that I end up liking those and have no desire to put the Meprolights on there. (Oh, how I do love my experiments.) 

I can't mount a tactical light on there easily because my Sig doesn't have a rail (still doesn't mean that I can't or won't keep one around anyway; those things are too useful to not have around, I just won't use one on my gun). I'm sure there's a workaround for that, but I'm not particularly interested in that right now. When I want to mount a light on the frame of the gun, I'll use it as an excuse to pick up a new one at a gun store (lol).


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry for double posting and bringing this thread from the dead, but I finally got my stuff together enough to get some night sights. After handling a buddy's SP2022 (came from the factory with night sights), I went with the Meprolights. They're coming in the mail today, and now I just have to have them installed in time to take my CC permit class/range qualifier this Saturday.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

mine are worn out and im just sending it to sig to get replacements i think $120 installed if i remember correctly


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I saved money by doing it this way - the gunsmith wanted $138 if he supplied the sights, or $25-30 (can't remember which) if I supplied the sights. That's $113/108 for the sights. While I won't begrudge anyone a profit, I prefer to cut costs as much as possible, and seeing as I got the sights for $85 shipped (TGS DOES rule), that's $28/23 that I saved. Not much, but enough to get me out on the range for a couple more boxes' worth of shooting.

Sending it to Sig would be nice (seeing as its probably due for an overhaul of biblical proportions, with my luck), but shipping + labor and parts would kill me.


----------

